# I want to give infos about Le Cordon Bleu London for the culinary diploma!



## lereb (Mar 13, 2009)

i want someone that is student of le cordon blue in london or someone else that knows some things about this school to give me some informations about the school and especially if the students stay in the school or they have to rent a house and how long the studying takes!Please reply and tell me important infos!I'm a culinary student from Greece,20 years old, that has ambitions about studying aboard!


----------



## cordonbleuint'l (Mar 20, 2009)

For more information about Le Cordon Bleu's campus in London, please visit lcblondon.com and click on 'Brochure Request' to download their brochures. If you would prefer to contact someone directly, please email [email protected] or call +44 20 7935 3503.

Sincerely,

Emily Chan
Le Cordon Bleu International
International Student Advisor


----------

